# BMQ again?



## commo_dude (14 Mar 2009)

Hello,

If you completed Reservist BMQ as a Reserve MP, get out for 3 yrs and rejoin as a Reg Force MP, do you have to complete the Reg Force BMQ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2009)

Depends.  Usually the cut-off date is five years.  Ask the CFRC.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Mar 2009)

Depends where you MOC qual'd before you left?


----------



## commo_dude (14 Mar 2009)

Completed reserve BMQ, SQ and Reserve QL3 at the academy.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2009)

See Reply # 2


----------



## commo_dude (14 Mar 2009)

It was the Recruiting center that said they will waive the SQ but not the BMQ.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2009)

I guess that's your answer then.


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2009)

Take the BMQ, enjoy - it's not that long & your time with the other recruits is a good teambuilding exercise.


----------



## MrPickles18 (16 Mar 2009)

In all honesty, the CFRC are not always true to their word...


----------

